# FV-1 arduino display



## Leetut (Apr 6, 2019)

Switch selects between 16 programs on 2 eeproms,
Connects to FV-1 pins, scl, sda, and s0, s1, s2.
Arduino reads the 4 pins from the switch A B C D
And prints what you want on the display.
Code, schematics:








						Dropbox - File Deleted
					

Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## Jbanks (Apr 7, 2019)

I’ve always wanted to use multiple IC’s to choose from. Thanks for sharing! Is this going into the new USB FV-1 or the old version?


----------



## Leetut (Apr 7, 2019)

I used the old octagon board 


Jbanks said:


> Is this going into the new USB FV-1 or the old version?


----------

